# Xmas dinner



## gail1 (Nov 29, 2019)

wot will you be having im going to have spaghetti boll my favorite meal and as I live on my mind I can please myself


----------



## Ljc (Nov 29, 2019)

Sounds good to me.

I’m not too sure what we’re going to have atm but treats will be involved


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 29, 2019)

I'll be having turkey, boiled potatoes (I ament keen on roasties), roasted brussel sprouts and garlic (I don't eat the roast carrots as I think they taste like sugar lol), oh bacon that the turkey has been wrapped in, sausage meat and gravy for main, for pudding I'll be having some Tesco chocolate yule log, its so yummy! (we had it last year and just had to have it again this year! ) spag bol sounds lovely!  xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 29, 2019)

We've been having 'pie minister' pies with veg and gravy for the past few years, but this year I think we'll be having one vegan pie, and two of us will eat a three bird roast type thing and then leave the rest for sandwiches etc afterwards.


----------



## Pine Marten (Nov 29, 2019)

It will probably be just me, Mr Marten and the cat having Christmas dinner this year, so probably the usual turkey, few roast spuds, sprouts (for Mr Marten), red cabbage, maybe some pigs in blankets, other green veg, and fruit & cream for dessert. We have got a panettone in the cupboard, plus some nice dark chocs, various drinks and other treats. So nothing wildly exotic, just traditional


----------



## Felinia (Nov 29, 2019)

Turkey crown with bacon, sprouts, cauliflower, green beans, 1 roastie, cranberry gravy.  Or I might just do sausage, mash and onion gravy!  I do have a mini pudding lurking in the cupboard!


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 29, 2019)

Probably just a christmas chicken dinner this year with all the trimmings (including home-made bread sauce just for me 'cos no-one else likes it!).

Followed by a proper Christmas pudding (Aldi's finest) with some brandy cream or other such alcoholic splodge.

Then off for a nice long walk over the hills I think!


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 29, 2019)

Turkey with all the trimmings and gingerbread cheesecake with salted caramel cream for pudding.


----------



## Toucan (Nov 29, 2019)

I love Christmas Dinner! So it will be roast turkey with all the trimmings, plus a cauliflower cheese for a veggie member of the family. I’ll also do some celeriac chips which I’ll have to replace the roastie potatoes, and I’ll also skip out on the stuffing and cranberry sauce, and I'll try not to be over generous with the gravy although that’s a bit tricky. 

Christmas pud is a bit of an issue, as everyone is usually to full to eat it, but they love the ‘spectacular’ of the flaming brandy. So a very small pud and quite a lot of brandy!

Plenty of other eating hazards around though over the Christmas time! – but whatever the main thing is to enjoy.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Nov 29, 2019)

We'll be having roast chicken with all the trimmings and meringue roulade or yule log for pud


----------



## Jodee (Nov 29, 2019)

I'm not holding back, well maybe on the amount of naughties but I am still gonna have them


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 29, 2019)

Probably roast chicken wings (reheated in the microwave) with stuffing balls and pigs in blankets (both of which deep-fry from frozen in just five minutes).


----------



## PaulG (Nov 29, 2019)

I did a welding job for the local butcher and as a tip he gave me a guinea fowl. That will do nicely.

Paul G


----------



## gail1 (Dec 1, 2019)

sounds nice looks like its going to be a never mind the carbs day for most of us


----------



## C&E Guy (Dec 3, 2019)

Turkey crown (I always suggest something different but I'm always over-ruled)
roast potatoes, carrots, sprouts, honey parsnips, gluten free bread sauce, gluten free gravy, pigs in blankets,
gluten free Christmas pudding (single one done in the microwave) probably with custard
crème brulee
coffee and cheeses
If I'm not stuffed full by then - gluten free mince pie and gluten free Christmas cake.

Carbs? What carbs?


----------



## gail1 (Dec 9, 2019)

change to plans where I live are doing a xmas roast for residents so will join in there


----------



## grovesy (Dec 9, 2019)

That is good , enjoy.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 14, 2019)

gail1 said:


> change to plans where I live are doing a xmas roast for residents so will join in there



That sounds lovely @gail1!

Do you know many of your neighbours? Sounds like a really good chance for a chat and a catch-up with any you know, and to meet a few more


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 17, 2019)

gail1 said:


> change to plans where I live are doing a xmas roast for residents so will join in there


So glad you won't be on your own on Christmas day Gail. Enjoy your roast Turkey dinner and enjoy the residents company too. 
WL x


----------



## ukjohn (Dec 17, 2019)

We are having my favourite this weekend for our Christmas dinner. Leg of Welsh Lamb with roasties, mashed carrot and swede, sprouts, honey roast parsnips, pigs in blankets with stuffing balls, followed by franciepan apple pie with cream. Think that should put me out for the weekend


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 17, 2019)

Main.
Roast Turkey crown, roast pork. Roasted parsnips, new potatoes, roast potatoes, carrots & Swede mash, SPROUTS, broccoli, pigs in blankets, sausage meat balls, homemade stuffings, mini roasted sausages, bread sauce, apple sauce ~ and...wait for it.... gravy! 
Phew!

Dessert.
Traditional Christmas pud with brandy sauce and/or double cream ~ or ice cream or custard or yoghurt ~ chocolate sponge for grandson.
Trifle for those who don't like  Christmas pud.
We take a break in between main and pud to give each other presents while we sing just about everything!! Great fun! 
Cheers to everyone!
WL


----------



## PaulG (Dec 17, 2019)

Just as a matter if interest, does anyone have the traditional English bird?
Goose that is.


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 17, 2019)

I've never had the traditional bird ~ Christmas or otherwise ~ afraid to cook my goose if I overcooked it!! Much prefer Turkey on the day.
One of my Aunties served up duck for years.
As a matter of interest @PaulG are you eating goose on the 25th?
WL


----------



## Grannylorraine (Dec 18, 2019)

Traditional roast Turkey dinner for me with lots of veg, with a very small piece of Christmas Pudding or a mince pie, but it will have to be one or the other.


----------



## PaulG (Dec 18, 2019)

quote  "As a matter of interest @PaulG are you eating goose on the 25th? "

Up until a couple of years ago, yes every year, but now I'm on my own it would be too much for just one person. Cooking myself a Guinea Fowl this year.


----------



## Jodee (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm gonna be eating like I am non diabetic with just a few minor adjustments, one less roast potato and more veg, smaller portion of dessert, one glass or 2 of alcohol throughout the day as I shall be driving home.  Spending time on visualising 30 press ups and running a mile or two


----------



## Robin (Dec 18, 2019)

PaulG said:


> Just as a matter if interest, does anyone have the traditional English bird?
> Goose that is.


We have goose, from a local farm. We started having it when turkey became more of an all year round thing. The goose fat keeps me going for roast potatoes for the rest for the year.


----------



## eggyg (Dec 18, 2019)

PaulG said:


> Just as a matter if interest, does anyone have the traditional English bird?
> Goose that is.


We have had goose a few times and love it but when the whole family descends it’s just not big enough! @Robin I’m the same, nothing beats goose fat for your roasties.


----------



## eggyg (Dec 18, 2019)

Tomato consommé ( I start that two days before) or prawn cocktail to start. A free range turkey and a roasted sirloin of beef as one of my sons-in-law is allergic to poultry and eggs and my mother-in-law doesn’t like poultry! We have mash and roasted potatoes, parsnips, carrots, broccoli, sprouts cooked with chestnuts and pancetta, homemade sage and onion and sausage meat and leek stuffings, bread sauce,  beef gravy and turkey gravy. Panna cotta for the allergic one and a choice of tiramisu ( I use Baileys instead of amaretto) or Christmas pudding. We don’t have anything else to eat until New Year!


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 19, 2019)

Jodee said:


> I'm gonna be eating like I am non diabetic with just a few minor adjustments, one less roast potato and more veg, smaller portion of dessert, one glass or 2 of alcohol throughout the day as I shall be driving home.  Spending time on visualising 30 press ups and running a mile or two


I like your style Jodee
WL


----------

